# Male VS female shirts



## catalyst (10 Jun 2010)

Does nayone know if the male shirts are longer than female ones? I have a long torso and I have to wear huge shirts - fit great on the shoulders and sleeves. and length wise ,however its quite large around the wast and looks untidy no matter what I do. I'm told the base tailor won't tailor them at public expense (and is backed up due to the executive curl) and my usual tailor won't touch em, so am investigating an altenrative (. 

Also, has anyone realized that Logistiks is out of a lot of female pants?


----------



## exgunnertdo (12 Jun 2010)

I think they are. I know my husband's shirts seem longer than mine, but they are also larger sized, so I can't say for sure. I know the cut is different at the bottom. Mine are straight across the bottom, his are longer in the front and back, shorter on the sides at the side seams. (A curved bottom seam? not sure if I'm making this clear)

But male and female shirts have the buttons on different sides, it might look odd if you're wearing the wrong one. Not obviously wrong, but that "hmm, something is off with your uniform" kind of appearance.

Mine look all poofy around the waist too. It's frustrating - they take a uniform designed to fit men, and sort of make it fit us, but don't actually change it so that it looks "right".

On the plus side - I was part of the "flat front DEU pants" trial in Dec-Jan. They're not perfect, but what an improvement! Hopefully they'll be available before I retire!


(Edited for clarity and to add the stuff about the flat front pants)


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2010)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> On the plus side - I was part of the "flat front DEU pants" trial in Dec-Jan. They're not perfect, but what an improvement! Hopefully they'll be available before I retire!
> 
> (Edited for clarity and to add the stuff about the flat front pants)



I still have, prefer and wear my original "flat-front" pants and my original tunic. The young ones tend to stare at my tunic thinking something is wrong with it ... "uhmmm, you are missing your pockets!!" Too funny.

I bought extras when we went to the current "PREGO" pants style. Talk about pants that make ones bottom half of there bod seem 50 pounds heavier than it actually is ... the current style wins the grand prize.


----------

